
Cold War espionage paid off–until it backfired, East German spy records reveal - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/07/cold-war-espionage-paid-until-it-backfired-east-german-spy-records-reveal
======
HarryHirsch
You ask yourself what the startup craze does to research. Back then, all the
big companies had their Central Research Department (note: Microsoft, Google
and Facebook still do), which would do stuff that paid off only after 20 or 30
years. Nowadays development has been devolved to universities, and much stuff
is done at contract labs somewhere far away. The average startup is a webapp
with Twitter for cats. That can't be good in the long run.

